# Need PSE Mod to shorten bow



## econdave (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a PSE thunderbolt bow with the lightning 3 cam. I am looking for a 5 hole mod that is tapped to thread to the cam. Anyone out there know where to get one?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

An archery shop might be able to help you out.


----------



## econdave (Sep 19, 2007)

tried that, no luck there has to be someone out there with this mod please help.


----------

